# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Και πάλι με DIAL-UP ! ! !

## elias24

Όχι, δεν έχω καποιο πρόβλημα με την ADSL σύνδεσή μου. Απλά μου έλλειψε λίγο το DIAL-UP, το οποίο είχα συνηθίσει τόσα χρόνια. Πεθίμησα λίγη χρονοχρέωση, λίγο άγχος για το αν θα χάσω κανένα τηλεφώνημα την ώρα που θα είμαι συνδεμένος (PSTN) και λίγο χελωνέ-speed web surfing  :Mr. Green:  
Τώρα κλείνω όμως για να μην ταΐζω τον πΟΤΕ

----------


## krge

Πώς σου φαίνετε η διαφορά τώρα ??? Τουλάχιστον τώρα έχεις να συγκρίνεις PSTN με ADSL   :Wink:

----------


## PALADIN

ρε elias24,

τi chipset έχει το EPoX; nVidia nForce2 ultra400 dual channel ddr;

----------

